# Poppin cam



## rleete (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone who made this care to explain how you did it? I cant see a good way without resorting to layong out and trying to cut right to the lines. I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## kcmillin (Sep 18, 2011)

rleete  said:
			
		

> I cant see a good way without resorting to layong out and trying to cut right to the lines.



That's how I did it, and then finished it on the belt sander.

Kel


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 18, 2011)

Same here and then cleaned up with a file
Frazer


----------

